# schwinn serial numbers



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

this topic is for all the people who want to know the year of their schwinn. this pic should help


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: also this link......................





http://thecabe.com/index.asp?F=SchwinnCodes4&D=Features


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

So basically i'm shit out of luck cause my frame don't have a serial number on it. Its located on the seat post clamp OH130291. :tears:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 26 2007, 05:57 PM~8644996
> *So basically i'm shit out of luck cause my frame don't have a serial number on it.  Its located on the seat post clamp OH130291. :tears:
> *


jus cuz it's not a Schwinn don't mean it's not worth something
:biggrin: 

that will/could be a cool lil bike when ur done


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 26 2007, 05:10 PM~8645077
> *jus cuz it's not a Schwinn don't mean it's not worth something
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Yeah I know. I'm still the only one as far as I know with that frame. Just wish what year and brand it was. :happysad:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Here is another good site for info. :biggrin: 
http://www.geocities.com/sldatabook/serial.html


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

ty51100618


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Sep 3 2007, 12:53 AM~8699404
> *ty51100618
> *


not sure about the exact year but im guessing its a repop.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

what??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Sep 2 2007, 09:14 AM~8695856
> *Here is another good site for info.  :biggrin:
> http://www.geocities.com/sldatabook/serial.html
> *


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Sep 3 2007, 01:59 AM~8700102
> *what??
> *


reproduction frame.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sanchovilla (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------

